
Search Y Combinator - bgray
http://searchyc.com/
======
bravura
Question: Why isn't this linked from hacker news, in the header or footer?

Why do we keep waiting for questions on "how do I search hacker news", to
pounce and share this link?

~~~
frisco
Because WebMynd is a portfolio company, and ostensibly searches Hacker News.

~~~
biafra
How do I use HNSearch without Firefox?

When I click on the link I only see a page where I can install a Firefox
extension.

------
sahaj
<http://www.google.com/search?q=site:ycombinator.com+%s>

replace %s with search terms.

~~~
JacobAldridge
I know I prefer SearchYC because it also provides links to parent in the
search returns. I often use it to find an article of comment I replied to, so
that extra function saves me a click.

~~~
paraschopra
Moreover, it can also sort by points - a feature I really like (though
indexing at SearchYC seems to be slow)

------
johnohara
Works. Thank you. Search plug-in in FF works fine too.

